# white filmy look on Sunfish



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hey so I was looking at my 90 gallon last night and I noticed that my largest Sunfish seems to be sick. His/her dorsal fin appears to be clamped to his/her body and the top of his body (up near the fin and his/her spine) has a white filmy growth on it. He/She also appears to have some issues regarding its swim bladder as it will randomly turn onto its side and then start back. Also another sunfish seems to be developing a small amount of the same film on the side of its body.

Anyone have any idea what this could be? I did recently add a couple new pieces of driftwood to the tank, so something may have come in on them.

ps: any solutions have to be invert friendly as I have a budding snail population, as well as a pair of crays living in the tank with them. The only other inhabitant of the tank besides snails, crays, and sunfish is a common pleco.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1- Look up Costia and Chilonodella. 
2- Pray it's not a match.

It might possibly be the pleco is munching on the sunnies' sides.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I also witnessed one have a siezure a few minutes ago...


hmm both of them sound like they could be it. What would be your advice regarding treatment?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Clout sometimes works


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright, ill see if i cant find some. Is it invert friendly or will I need to find a place to keep my inverts while I work on the 90


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

So aparantly you can't by clout in Canada (it didn't sell well enough up here) my lfs owner did point out another product to me however, I'll comment in a bit to say what it's called as I currently am not home


----------

